# Wife's birthday



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

Today is the wife's birthday. What did she want you ask? Her own GO bag. That's exactly what she got( fully stocked). She squealed like a school girl when she opened it. I love having a partner that likes practical gifts.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome! Wish her Happy Birthday from me.


----------



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Sentry


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats SJ . Happy birthday to her .


----------



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Frik


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday Mrs. StaceyJ.


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Please tell your wife i hope she had a g00d birthday my friend


----------

